# karma is a *****..



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

My stbxh who's a serial cheater and compulsive liar has the nerve to tell me yesterday that he doesn't want a d because he now found himself (what a joke ). It seems like his 21 yr old skank either found him cheating on her or finally realized what i told her was true or maybe he found her with a younger man .. I notice him around more and knew something was up.. He told me he didn't want to lose his family , it's a little late for that i told him nothing he can do or say would change my feeling towards him .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Devastated and Depressed (May 9, 2012)

Good for you. Let him feel the pain that he once put you through. Congratulations on being a strong woman who loves herself


----------



## Humble Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

you said it best, "serial cheater and compulisve liar"


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks ladies...he has the nerve to give me a mother"s day card that read "To my wonderful wife and friend " blah blah blah and puts in it that he made a huge mistake and that everyone makes them and how i'm a wonderful woman and i didn't deserve what he had done then signed it love always your legal husband ..what a narrsacist may God ...just last week he and i was arguing and he told me that he hated me and didn't love me.
Wtf?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NatashaYurino (Jan 2, 2012)

MOMMY2ONE said:


> My stbxh who's a serial cheater and compulsive liar has the nerve to tell me yesterday that he doesn't want a d because he now found himself (what a joke ). It seems like his 21 yr old skank either found him cheating on her or finally realized what i told her was true or maybe he found her with a younger man .. I notice him around more and knew something was up.. He told me he didn't want to lose his family , it's a little late for that i told him nothing he can do or say would change my feeling towards him .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Something similar happened to my uncle. He married very young and his wife was there for every step of the way, for the good and specially for the bad. 

She helped him build his business and make it successful. When she was in her early 40s he cheated on her and then divorced her to stay with his 20 something year old mistress. 

Less than three years later his new wife divorced him and took a lot of his money away to live with her boyfriend. 

My uncle felt what it was like to trust and love someone and have them betray you and toss you in the garbage. I guess he was ripping what he sowed.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Good riddance to bad rubbish. Happy mothers day.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Good that you're kicking him to the curb.

Even though I have a picture of the karma bus that I occasionally post, I don't believe in karma. Because that would mean that you somehow did something to deserve to have a serial cheater as a husband. And I know the vast majority of us did not deserved to have a spouse cheat on us. I know I sure didn't, especially since this is my second time around being cheated on.

And for some reason, not everyone gets run over by the karma bus.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

NatashaYurino said:


> Something similar happened to my uncle. He married very young and his wife was there for every step of the way, for the good and specially for the bad.
> 
> She helped him build his business and make it successful. When she was in her early 40s he cheated on her and then divorced her to stay with his 20 something year old mistress.
> 
> ...



Sweet! Sometimes there is justice in this universe.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Karma will sure take its course...
Let the BS focus on his/her life...


----------



## TorontoBoyWest (May 1, 2012)

Karma sure might be a b!tch but consequences will kick you right in the nuts.


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol who knows..


Unhappy2011 said:


> The 21 year old found herself a younger man.
> 
> Lol... What is he 12?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

What pisses me off is that he didn't care what my son and i went thru and now he all of a sudden comes to a realization that he messed up , after she dumps him or whatever happened please save the drama for ur mama ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

Or he found a 17 yr.old..lol makes sick to my stomach .


MOMMY2ONE said:


> Lol who knows..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

You're right it makes sense but this jerk was treated very well i was a good attentive wife not to pat myself on the back but i was . He is a selfish person who thinks it's all about him all the time.And ur right no one deserves to be cheated on .


lordmayhem said:


> Good that you're kicking him to the curb.
> 
> Even though I have a picture of the karma bus that I occasionally post, I don't believe in karma. Because that would mean that you somehow did something to deserve to have a serial cheater as a husband. And I know the vast majority of us did not deserved to have a spouse cheat on us. I know I sure didn't, especially since this is my second time around being cheated on.
> 
> And for some reason, not everyone gets run over by the karma bus.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

You should pat your self on the back! You did it and you know it and that is a fact you should be able to take credit for.

Good for you. :smthumbup:


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

Not to mention now he's calling me and textin to let me know his whereabouts , who cares now ...i don't i ignore and decline all calls and text ..too late for that nonsense ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TorontoBoyWest (May 1, 2012)

BTW on the Top 10 List of douchiest things a WS has ever done...


Sending a "Thinking of You" Mother's Day card...


Number 3.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

NatashaYurino said:


> Something similar happened to my uncle. He married very young and his wife was there for every step of the way, for the good and specially for the bad.
> 
> She helped him build his business and make it successful. When she was in her early 40s he cheated on her and then divorced her to stay with his 20 something year old mistress.
> 
> ...


My first serious boyfriend cheated on me. I broke it off immediately, even thought he wanted to marry me after Dday, because we had only been exclusive for a year and only planning an engagement. Or wait, I thought we were exclusive but he had been seeing another woman for that entire year. 

Well, he married the girl he was cheating with and she divorced him after one year. She emptied the bank account and when he came home all the furniture was gone. 

The next woman he married cheated on him in their own home. He came home one day to find her in bed with the OM.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> Good that you're kicking him to the curb.
> 
> Even though I have a picture of the karma bus that I occasionally post, I don't believe in karma. Because that would mean that you somehow did something to deserve to have a serial cheater as a husband. And I know the vast majority of us did not deserved to have a spouse cheat on us. I know I sure didn't, especially since this is my second time around being cheated on.
> 
> And for some reason, not everyone gets run over by the karma bus.



Hi LM:

Re Karma: It is my understanding that bad things can happen to people without it being a karmic payback situation. 

In those cases, the person who initiates the harm to another person is the one who accrues negative Karma, and the injured party's reaction to it also effects their karma in a positive or negative way. 

I.e. If you have a revenge affair, that likely creates a negative karmic loop. If not, if you just divorce gracefully or try to work things out, your karma loop is a positive one.

With karma sometimes seemingly bad things happen to help you grow or to learn a lesson. 

For example people who are too giving and trusting may need to learn to NOT be so giving and trusting going forward.

I was once told by a psychic that I was a giver and a bit of a Pollyanna where I always see the glass half full and want to trust everyone because I am trustworthy, she told me i needed to let go of this and focus more on myself. 

This was ten years ago. But, I did not change and perhaps that is why my husband cheated. The universe put a teacher in my path, but the student was not ready to learn the lesson

Also, maybe I need to let my husband go, maybe it is the lesson I need to know so that I can move on and grow.

Lastly, just because someone doesn't appear to be hit by the Karma bus doesn't mean they won't in the next life.


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

QUOTE=Sara8;745252]My first serious boyfriend cheated on me. I broke it off immediately, even thought he wanted to marry me after Dday, because we had only been exclusive for a year and only planning an engagement. Or wait, I thought we were exclusive but he had been seeing another woman for that entire year. 

Well, he married the girl he was cheating with and she divorced him after one year. She emptied the bank account and when he came home all the furniture was gone. 

The next woman he married cheated on him in their own home. He came home one day to find her in bed with the OM.[/QUOTE]
Wow a double wammy , when will they ever learn to appreciate , it's only when they hit rock bottom is when then miss what they had ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

I should've named this thread what goes around come around instead of karma is a ***** ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Did you file already?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Good for you. File and get back your life.
How nice for him (she said sarcastically) that he's found himself. If he really meant it, he'd be working on being a better human being and not bothering you.


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks you for the incouragement , i'm still waiting for this divorce process to happen called a few places due to financial issues it's a lil hard to find a lawyer who doesn't want to rip u off... so still dealing with seeing his face around the house .. I believe the young girl dumped him or found he was cheatin on her and they must of had an arguement cause he got served with order of protection papers what an ass spent a night in jail for a chic whos younger than my stepdaughter ( i think i threw up a little in my mouth ) disgusting pieces of trash , now he's begging me to see a mc with him. yea right ..i told him he needs ic not mc to work on him cause it's over.. this happened on the 22 of may and i just wanted to beat his ass ,i have some much anger and hate that i cry and pray to God to guide me in the right direction ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

* "POETIC JUSTICE"!*

:lol:


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

MOMMY2ONE said:


> Thanks you for the incouragement , i'm still waiting for this divorce process to happen called a few places due to financial issues it's a lil hard to find a lawyer who doesn't want to rip u off... so still dealing with seeing his face around the house .. I believe the young girl dumped him or found he was cheatin on her and they must of had an arguement cause he got served with order of protection papers what an ass spent a night in jail for a chic whos younger than my stepdaughter ( i think i threw up a little in my mouth ) disgusting pieces of trash , now he's begging me to see a mc with him. yea right ..i told him he needs ic not mc to work on him cause it's over.. this happened on the 22 of may and i just wanted to beat his ass ,i have some much anger and hate that i cry and pray to God to guide me in the right direction ...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Sounds to me like the karma bus ran over him and is backing up, so now all-of-a-sudden he's back peddling! 

Well too bad so sad!


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

MOMMY2ONE said:


> Thanks ladies...he has the nerve to give me a mother"s day card that read "To my wonderful wife and friend " blah blah blah and puts in it that he made a huge mistake and that everyone makes them and how i'm a wonderful woman and i didn't deserve what he had done then signed it love always your legal husband ..what a narrsacist may God ...just last week he and i was arguing and he told me that he hated me and didn't love me.
> Wtf?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Tell him he blew it. You are moving on to find someone more deserving of your wonderfulness!!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Mommy2one, you get to be the *driver* of the Karma Bus!:rofl:


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

If he 'found' himself like a month after he left you, then perhaps if you were mother Theresa you could consider taking him back... However, he obviously rode this crappy new relationship until it snapped (and boy did it snap... jail.... hahahhahaaha), so I say f*ck him!!!!! Now you have a chance to really regain your power and just move on. Good luck.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Btw, your 'legal husband'? Narcissist!


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

Yea i know and a serial cheater and a liar.


Honeystly said:


> Btw, your 'legal husband'? Narcissist!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

Lmao I'm driving that bus for sure and driving to new adventures hopefully soon..


Affaircare said:


> Sounds to me like the karma bus ran over him and is backing up, so now all-of-a-sudden he's back peddling!
> 
> Well too bad so sad!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

Honeystly said:


> If he 'found' himself like a month after he left you, then perhaps if you were mother Theresa you could consider taking him back... However, he obviously rode this crappy new relationship until it snapped (and boy did it snap... jail.... hahahhahaaha), so I say f*ck him!!!!! Now you have a chance to really regain your power and just move on. Good luck.


thank you... i say fvck him too..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

I put them up on cheaterville and her post had a hit , it was a woman tellin me she does this alot that her husband wants a divorce because of the same biatch this lady is married for 20 yrs and two kids.. he must of thought he was the chosen one ( ha ha ) his face sunk when i told him he wasn't the only one she was doin , i had the guys name and all..what a fool ...lost his family for some trash..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

so she's an older married man predator

wonder if she sponges money from these guys ala a sugar baby arrangement


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

I think thats her m.o. having them pay for her expenses which he swears up and down he wasn't doin..yea right tell me another one. Whats funny is that when you google her name the first thing that comes up is my post on cheaterville ..lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I had to share this!


----------

